# CamelBak magnet on left side



## Noble13 (Jun 3, 2015)

I've always had my drinking tube on the left side. I started this way 20+ years ago durability testing motorcycles (accelerator on right, drink with free hand on the left) and carried it into mountain biking (strong hand on the bar).

I just bought a HAWG LR and found the magnetic clip on the right side, with no provision to mount on the left. I called CamelBak and they said you can't mount the magnet on the left. Has anyone found a way to have the magnet on the left?


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I've got the Skyline and the magnet could be moved to the left side by taking off both length-adjusting plastic bits and working with the straps. I run my hose on the right, but wanted to have the magnet on the left because the range of positioning of the magnet is such that it's awkward for my right hand to deal with making then connection. In the end, I found the magnet too finicky to work with due to my local trails (that warrant a hydration pack) loose rock over hard rock and not great for going even a few seconds one handed.

I just tuck the drinking tube under the chest strap such that I can just grab it, put it between my teeth and release it hands free when done.


----------



## Noble13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! 

Interesting solution with the tuck. Do you close the valve before releasing it? And interesting with the magnet. I exchanged the HAWG for a Skyline, moved the magnet to the left side and have ridden with it only once (its mud season in the Great Lakes). I also struggled with the magnet and attributed it cold winter conditions, new gear, minimal recent riding, whatever.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

About 2:40 into the video -






***


----------



## Noble13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice! Seth does it again. A retractable badge holder makes perfect sense.


----------

